# Sirius Renews Agreemnt with Chrysler



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Late Wednesday, Sirius announced along with the Chrysler Group broad availability of the satellite radio service across the 2005 model year lineup of Chrysler, Jeep and Dodge vehicles.

And the satellite radio company disclosed in a Securities and Exchange Commission filing that it issued DaimlerChryler warrants to purchase an aggregate of up to 21.5 million shares of Sirius common stock at an exercise price of $1.04 per share - the valuation at which Sirius issued warrants in connection with its recapitalization in March 2003.

As part of their renewed partnership, Sirius said the auto giant has agreed to produce and distribute about 550,000 "bundled" vehicles with the satellite radio service by June 30, 2006. Sirius will receive from Chrysler a standard one-year subscription fee for each bundled subscription, and Sirius agreed to reimburse DaimlerChrysler for the costs of factory-installed radios and pay incentives to the car manufacturer upon the achievement of agreed upon volume thresholds.

In the second half of 2004, factory installations of Sirius will expand across 11 vehicle lines for the 2005 model year, the satellite radio company said. Vehicles included in the Sirius/Chrysler lineup are: Chrysler 300 Series, Chrysler PT Cruiser, Chrysler Town and Country, Chrysler Pacifica, Dodge Magnum, Dodge Caravan, Dodge Ram Pickup, Dodge Durango, Dodge Dakota Pickup, Jeep Grand Cherokee and Jeep Liberty.

"This extensive product rollout is very exciting for Sirius, and reaffirms DaimlerChrysler Corporation's commitment as an exclusive partner of Sirius," said Joseph P. Clayton, Sirius president and CEO. "We are very pleased to be part of the current product offensive from Chrysler Group."

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> In the second half of 2004, factory installations of Sirius will expand across 11 vehicle lines for the 2005 model year... Jeep Grand Cherokee and Jeep Liberty.
> 
> http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


I've often wondered why they don;t make Sirius and option for the Wrangler? What better for a vehicle advertised to go absolutely anywhere to have a radio that can pick up the same station everywhere.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

The problem I see with the Wrangler is there isn't any place to mount the antenna since there is no fixed top. The hood is the only flat, fixed surface on the vehicle and I don't see them putting the antenna there, so unless they come up with a different kind of antenna I don't see how they could do it.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, it is not like the hood is a smooth, pristine piece of sheet metal, everything is exposed but I see your point there. I mounted my wife's SkyFi antenna on the right side of the dash but now that the low profile antennas are out, I thing I will move it to the top of the speaker bar. Even the new "refreshed" interior Wranglers have a bar of some kind I think. That would be the place to put it. With the new antennas only being 1/2" tall or less, they could probably hide it and no one would even know it was there.

Heck, if they offered Sirus as an option on Jeeps in 2002 I might have Sirus instead of XM now.


----------

